# Pictures, Pictures, Pictures!



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Here are some pictures of the new babies

Paisley's first bath





































No name wasn't as into the bath but got a little wet










S/he mostly likes the tree


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

*Baretta's beautiful dance*
































































*Feeding time at the zoo*

Mac and cheese and northern beans, before the bad stuff is added in!



















And cous cous and corn


----------



## somarley (Jan 20, 2012)

they are all beautiful


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

*My pretty baby looking rough from molting*

























































*And my sweet boy Tobias*






































And his close up shot










And my sweet girl Noelle (sweet, but a vicious preener)!














































I am thinking she is pied because of the solid yellow flight feather. Is that right?

And a few more. Indira. She is so sweet to me and the other birds!










And one of Zoey!










Okay, I am done now. Thanks for looking!


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

wow your birds are lovely especially Tobias


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Looks like Bailey and Allie are matching! Allie is going through a terrible molt. I can hardly pet her!

And Noelle is a pied because of that feather.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

It is so ironic that the best pictures I've been able to get of her is when she looks her worst.  Poor Allie. Bailey wants nothing but for me to scratch the pins off lol. 

And thanks, that is what I thought about Noelle but I wasn't sure if it would apply to fallows . She is drying after a bath which is why her feathers don't look smooth.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Your birds are all so gorgeous and make me wish I had a large flock. I'd never be able to handle that, though.  can you imagine? I'm sure they'd all gang up to scare me with something different each day. 

Bailey is looking really healthy! And I love Paisley's huge baby eyes. I totally think no name is going to end up named No Name.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I could only imagine the conspiracies a large flock would cook up for you! 

Paisley has hound dog eye, which I was thinking was a lutino trait, but guess not.

Thanks, I think Bailey is looking healthy. After she gets done molting I think it will be time for the beak trim. She is eating very well and pooping normally!

And the thing about no name is I have two very different names picked out that are gender dependent. I try to call her both but I tend to call her the girl name more


----------



## sangs_becky (Jun 25, 2012)

hey jaimes  you have got the prettiest looking flock  they are all so beautiful i feel like picking them up and petting them


----------



## sangs_becky (Jun 25, 2012)

i have a question here, is it okay to feed them cheese ?? please tell me how often we can feed them and the quantity. I know birds are lactose intolerant and that's why i'm curios to know


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks! They would let you, they are spoiled rotten.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

From what I understand dairy should not be fed but I know some do offer it on occasion. I'm not sure how often would be safe though, maybe someone else can tell you


----------



## sangs_becky (Jun 25, 2012)

thank you for all the replies


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

enigma731 said:


> Your birds are all so gorgeous and make me wish I had a large flock. I'd never be able to handle that, though.  can you imagine? I'm sure they'd all gang up to scare me with something different each day.
> 
> Bailey is looking really healthy! And I love Paisley's huge baby eyes. I totally think no name is going to end up named No Name.


Lol! She would never. Something interesting I've noticed about jaime's naming style is it would be totally appropriate to name a human those names, but really you only hear them as pet names. It's pretty neat.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww such adorable and cute pics


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

meaggiedear said:


> Lol! She would never. Something interesting I've noticed about jaime's naming style is it would be totally appropriate to name a human those names, but really you only hear them as pet names. It's pretty neat.


You are so right. I never even realised it 

If she is a girl her name will be Sembre (sem ber). If he is a boy he will be Lorenzo. See, they are totally different. I will be taking her to get the blood collected today 

And I keep calling her a girl, but maybe it is just wishful thinking.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Haha. Well. If you hope it's a girl, I do too.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

You know i like my girls. But I mostly hope she is girl for aesthetic reasons lol! Boys are pretty too though.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

It's okay to want her to be a girl for aesthetic reasons.  it's not like you don't love him/her either way.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Absolutely! I love him or her!


----------

